# Just saw After The Burial tonight



## Metalus (Mar 5, 2011)

They're both using Axe-Fx's and their live sound was incredible. The tone was huge. I wasn't a big fan of it's actual "tonality" per-se, but the best part was that the tone was crystal clear, the mids cut beautifully, and the low end was ridiculously tight. A crushing and massive tone to say the least. Hearing this live makes me even more anxious to use my Axe-Fx live


----------



## justinnn (Mar 5, 2011)

I know there sound dude, they go direct in, and mic the cabs. And their guitars get hard panned completely.


----------



## MTech (Mar 5, 2011)

Their cabs are just for stage volume.


----------



## justinnn (Mar 5, 2011)

MTech said:


> Their cabs are just for stage volume.



The cabs get micd too. I had a long conversation with Justin about how he doesnt like the sound he gets from just going direct in.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Mar 5, 2011)

I haven't seen After the Burial live since getting the Axe Fx's, but I saw Periphery last night, and their tone fucking crushed!


----------



## Metalus (Mar 7, 2011)

justinnn said:


> The cabs get micd too. I had a long conversation with Justin about how he doesnt like the sound he gets from just going direct in.



So the sound guy sends him the mic'ed cab to his monitor mix as well or does he monitor through the cab only?



mattofvengeance said:


> I haven't seen After the Burial live since getting the Axe Fx's, but I saw Periphery last night, and their tone fucking crushed!



Ive been dying to see Periphery ever since they switched to their Axe-Fx only rig .


----------



## meisterjager (Mar 7, 2011)

The reason Axe FX's generally sound so good live is that, as most of you can imagine, mic'ing a cab well takes time to get right and varies from cab to cab. Most sound engineers basically toss a mic in front of the cab and just.. work with whatever they get.


----------



## Mettle209 (Mar 7, 2011)

I am looking at my amps right now and feeling somewhat remorseful.


----------



## SolNuMachine (Mar 7, 2011)

Metalus said:


> They're both using Axe-Fx's and their live sound was incredible. The tone was huge. I wasn't a big fan of it's actual "tonality" per-se, but the best part was that the tone was crystal clear, the mids cut beautifully, and the low end was ridiculously tight. A crushing and massive tone to say the least. Hearing this live makes me even more anxious to use my Axe-Fx live


 I as well am looking forward to growing ovaries.


----------



## justinnn (Mar 7, 2011)

Metalus said:


> So the sound guy sends him the mic'ed cab to his monitor mix as well or does he monitor through the cab only?
> 
> 
> The cab is onstage so you can "feel it". Im not sure what gets sent to their monitors, but coming out of the FOH is a blend of Axe FX direct in, and the cab being micd.
> ...


----------



## Metalus (Mar 7, 2011)

justinnn said:


> Metalus said:
> 
> 
> > So the sound guy sends him the mic'ed cab to his monitor mix as well or does he monitor through the cab only?
> ...


----------

